# Angry baby tegu



## Sophi (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about my young tegu. I have only had her a few weeks now, I got her around Thanksgiving so it's been about four or five weeks since I brought her home. She's small, probably about 6-8 months old.

She was a bit nasty after we got her home. Lots of huffing and puffing and whipping her tail. She has calmed down a bit, let's me pet her and put my hand in the cage and whatnot. She also has let me pick her up and carry her around. I let her free roam around my room when either I or my boyfriend are home and she likes to explore. I want her to sleep in her cage though, and here is my problem.

She's VERY angry when woken up. And she likes to hide behind my radiator and it's hard to get her out without her turning aggressive. I understand she probably feels scared and backed into the corner but I don't want her sleeping back there.

She's also always hissy and mad when woken up in other situations. Is this something that she will grow out of with more taming or should I avoid disturbing her sleep forever? She only seems aggressive when woken up.

I've been spending time with her everyday and so has my boyfriend. We really want her to be a big friendly lizard, we have a whole room planned out for her when she grows bigger and are really committed to her.

Some days she is great and seems to be taming very well but other days she is a little demon.

She also has attacked socks and blankets, is this normal? I have to admit it's cute but it's something I would like to nip in the butt soon,because it won't be cute when she is big.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 18, 2015)

What species of tegu is it??


----------



## Sophi (Dec 18, 2015)

Walter1 said:


> What species of tegu is it??


Black and white argentine tegu.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hmmm. Very surprised. However, any tegu being wrestled from a retreat like a snug radiater is going to be frightened. Sounds to me like she wants to brumate- slow down for the winter. So she tucks herself behind the radiater to sleep and wants to sleep a lot in her cage. Let her and don't bother her 
but every few days. No free roaming now. That'd be my advice.


----------



## Sophi (Dec 18, 2015)

Walter1 said:


> Hmmm. Very surprised. However, any tegu being wrestled from a retreat like a snug radiater is going to be frightened. Sounds to me like she wants to brumate- slow down for the winter. So she tucks herself behind the radiater to sleep and wants to sleep a lot in her cage. Let her and don't bother her
> but every few days. No free roaming now. That'd be my advice.



She tends to fall asleep there at night, but she doesn't sleep the day away. She's actually usually awake before me, clawing at her door to get out of her cage. I have been letting her out when I'm home because the first week I had her she rubbed a little sore on her nose on the front of the tank from doing this. 

Her appetite is huge and she always finishes all her food. I suppose I'm not too familiar with brumation in Tegus but my bearded dragons start to refuse food when they want to brumate. 

If she's awake she has no problem being approched, but if she's asleep she's a little nightmare. Ive tegu proofed most of the room I let her roam in but she still manages to get herself in some corners or under furniture to sleep.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I see. So, sounds like she wants to be I disturbed when sleeping. Not so bad.


----------

